# ExpertLogo.com



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Has anyone spoken to this company already? They have a banner ad in this forum and are listed as a Sponsor. So I am assuming that it is a legitimate company or Rodney would not have them hear. Just wondering if anyone has explored this more than the slideshow online and what the pricing is. Thanks in advance.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I think they designe logos on the go.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I guess my question is this an online t-shirt designer like Custom Ink or does it allow you to put logos on products and then post it to the web for people to buy your stock logos/designs?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I guess my question is this an online t-shirt designer like Custom Ink or does it allow you to put logos on products and then post it to the web for people to buy your stock logos/designs?


It's an online t-shirt designer like Custom Ink.

Mostly geared towards custom printers who want to add online t-shirt customization for their customers to be able to easily send them what they want printed on a shirt.


----------



## heathshirts (Nov 28, 2005)

It looks ok.

Has anyone used it or know of the cost?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think they said it starts at about $59 per month


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I have had several conversations with Joe at Expert Shirt. Everyone should know that this is much more than just an online decorator. It is basically a full online shop that will provide your customer with quotes (you put in your pricing and price breaks), it will work for screen printers (it calculates in when you need to charge for flashes) and will actually process credit cards by using PayPal. The people behind this software come from the industry - they are contract screen printers. They started developing this software over 4 years ago when they wanted to go after the online market since they could not go after the local market or they would lose their contract printing clients. It is based on Flash (compared to FastShirt that is based on Java) and is looks easier to use. I think if you are looking to make an investment into the online arena, you should contact Joe ( [email protected] ). We all have seen the posts about illegal use of software taken from other companies, but my gut feeling is that this is a legitimate company that has developed a great tool. Check the company out for yourself and let the rest of us know what your opinions are.


----------



## Chrisatexpert (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello all, If I may intervene, my software is not only a designer, it also has a full back-end / admin system. You have full control over your pricebreaks, markup percentages, printing charges, flash charges, screen charges, print locations, it will determine the weight of your shipment then calculate the cost through UPS from your zip code to your customers zip code and add either a percentage or a fixed rate for shipping. It has a multi product shopping cart that is linked to your merchant services, so for the most part there is virtually no need for interaction with a customer. Basically when you check your new orders you see the customers billing / shipping info, the product that they ordered, the size breakdown, the design on a template of a shirt, and you can print your seps out directly from what your customer created. On top of all that it is setup for both textile and ad specialties. 

Feel free to call me 11-8 EST, I can talk about this thing all day.
800-933-0074
Chris
[email protected]


-------------------------------------
"It is impossible to make anything foolproof because fools are so ingenious."


----------



## nadiboy (Jan 10, 2007)

It would help if you reply to emails.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> It would help if you reply to emails.


Sometimes emails can get lost. If possible, it's good to follow up with a phone call to make sure you are getting the answers you need.


----------



## mrstakeebie (Mar 7, 2007)

Who makes the shirt you or me?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

You make the shirt. ExpertShirt just provides the software.


----------



## das_king (Jan 14, 2006)

Has anyone done this?

And is there any better ones out there?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

das_king said:


> Has anyone done this?
> 
> And is there any better ones out there?


There's a few others listed in this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t20376.html


----------



## customistic (Feb 10, 2009)

I loved Chris, but this guys doesn't work for this company anymore, and I wouldn't base your decision on reading this post because he no longer works there, and this is not how the company is ran any longer.


----------



## LincolnAveShirts (Nov 23, 2009)

I use this software for my website. It works very well. Check it out at Lincoln The cost initially was over $2000. Monthly hosting and usage is around $300 for gold package. I recommend using authorize.net for credit cards instead of paypal. AJ at expertlogo has been very helpful answering all my questions and walking me through everything as I set up the store. I highly recommend these people. They go out of their way to help.


----------



## aj_oss (Feb 10, 2010)

Even though Chris is gone, we are still going at OSS (expertlogo.com). The software stills runs the same way, but with improvements since Chris's post. If you have any questions, feel free to email or call us. ( sales - [email protected] | technical - [email protected] | billing - [email protected] | phone 877.829.2945 )


----------



## Jeanneb (Sep 25, 2007)

Do you have this software and do you like it? It sounds like you have had some problem with this company will you explain?


----------

